# Windows 95 How can I open administrative user accounts.



## limited (Dec 4, 2004)

I am using a Compaq Presario with Windows 95. My computer is running some sort of multiple user management system (maybe called "Home base"), where you can create new user accounts, which I have never seen. (I think this system is a Compaq Presario feature.) 
My problem occurs when I try to open a Juno setup program. Windows does the following. First a window pops up that is titled "error starting program". This window reads "A required .DLL file, WS2_32.DLL, was not found". This window appears twice. Finally a third window entitled "Juno setup", reads "This installation required administrative privileges to complete. You are currently logged into Windows with a limited account that does not have administrative privileges. Please log in again with an administrative account and rerun this installation." 
I understand that the Juno program may not be compatible with Windows 95, but this appears to be at least partly a problem of logging in as an administrator. I have searched far and wide looking for an option to create a administrative account or log into an existing administrative account, but I cannot find the option. My computer has three users accounts open which I can toggle between. But none of them are administrative accounts. And when I create a new user account I am never given an option of creating an administrative status. Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer. I will be anxious to hear your opinions. May your replies bless you with a basket full of good Karma+++


----------



## Abdhul (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't think you can get administrative accounts on Windows 95...
I suggest you upgrade to Win 98SE at least. It is probly dirt cheap.


----------



## limited (Dec 4, 2004)

To my knowledge I cannot even install the windows setup program because my user abilites are limited. Also I am using a single home computer. Not a network.


----------



## Abdhul (Apr 20, 2004)

You don't need any permissions to install Windows if you have a bootable cd.
Network has nothing to do with it.

Also, the errors you are getting is probably because the error handler defaulted to the errors you see because it can't figure out what is wrong. This is probably because Win 95 isn't supported.


----------



## limited (Dec 4, 2004)

If anyone has other suggestions I will greatly appreciate it.  Does any one know if there is any way to save my files & programs if I install Windows 98??


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Pretty sure that is part of the winsock32 update for Win95.

Unless there is third party software install for this or system policies set up, there are no admin accounts for either Win95 or Win98. Without more details about what software is actually installed, it is hard to be certain what is there. 

Did a search on the Internet for the phrase "You are currently logged into Windows with a limited account that does not have administrative privileges" but nothing came up. If it were a standard Win95 error, figured it would be out there somewhere.


----------



## wdm2291 (Nov 5, 2004)

Limited, I had the same problem a couple weeks ago. I couldn't find any admin account on the computer, but it kept saying I needed to be an administrator to install the program (it was Netzero, not Juno, but same thing (they are the same company now). Someone on here suggested I either jumper the CMOS jumper (switch it for a few minutes, then switch it back), or take out the motherboard battery for a few minutes. That was easier said than done. It's an ancient PC from when space was at a premium and hardware had far less capability, so they needed all the space they could get inside. As a result, it was very hard to get to anything without making a weeklong investment in fixing it, so, after a couple of attempts, and being unable to find either said jumper OR the battery without using a jackhammer to get to it, I just decided to reinstall 95 (haven't done it yet, cause other, more pressing, things came up and kept me from doing it, but I probably will this week (in fact, I'll proabably install 98 instead, it's powerful enough to run it). 

Wayne


----------



## Abdhul (Apr 20, 2004)

limited said:


> If anyone has other suggestions I will greatly appreciate it.  Does any one know if there is any way to save my files & programs if I install Windows 98??


if you do an upgrade it shouldn't erase your files - although I would recommend a reformat and reinstall which would erase everything.
just burn the stuff you want to keep onto cd, or use a zip drive.

you could also use online storage via gmail (1gb of free space, but you have to get an invitation to join, which I may be willing to give you - convince me )


----------



## wdm2291 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Abdhul,

Actually, there's nothing on this PC I want to keep, but thanks. I will reformat and do a clean install.

Also, I would rather have my storage local, easier to get to and control (and control access to) that way, but thanks =)

Wayne


----------



## wdm2291 (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh, HAHA, I thought you were talking to me, Abdhul, lol. . my bad.

Limited, you could put that hard drive in someone else's computer as a slave and then save the files to some media (burn a CD or else save them to that person's hard drive), and then reformat and do a clean install of Win 98 on your hard drive, then load those files back on your freshly installed hard drive. If no CD burner, then something like a smartmedia card or a jump drive works just as well to transfer big files/folders from one PC to another.

Wayne


----------



## limited (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies dudes!!  I am trying to clean up this computer for a friend. He got the computer from a now deceased co-owner of his company. And of course he is worried about losing important files that are on the computer. He says that his friend (the deceased co-owner) useto go into the DOS prompt mode and do his work for his business that way. My friend thinks that there are possably files stored in the computer that way. And that they are probably unaccesable without going into DOS mode. I don't have a clue about DOS, so I wonder if there is any way to know if there is anything hidden without going into DOS mode. Things like documentation and such.. Is what he's saying even possable?  
THANX


----------



## Abdhul (Apr 20, 2004)

I am not a DOS expert, but I would think it impossible to be able to access files from DOS but not windows.


----------



## wdm2291 (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually, any files that are on the hard drive can be seen in Windows (any DOS files, anyway). They will show up in Explorer as being on the C drive, or if they are in some subfolder, they will show up there. If they don't, then they can be made to show up by clicking (in Explorer) "View", "Folder options", and "View", and then click "Show all files"

Wayne


----------



## limited (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanx for all the help guys. All my questions have been answered.


----------



## wdm2291 (Nov 5, 2004)

you're welcome =)


----------

